# The final 11.



## CBrooke

I think CaptainNorthwood Is the hottest Sportsmen in the world. He can trap my beaver anytime!!!


----------



## dinoday

CBrooke said:


> I think CaptainNorthwood Is the hottest Sportsmen in the world. He can trap my beaver anytime!!!


 I suspect our new member of having ties to Captain Northwood:cwm27: :lol: 

Welcome aboard CBrooke


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

CBrooke said:


> I think CaptainNorthwood Is the hottest Sportsmen in the world. He can trap my beaver anytime!!!


Hey how did you get in here.......get out of here your ruining everything.


----------



## Tecumseh

Captain, did you get your wife to join just so you could guarantee getting a vote? That's brutal:lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Tecumseh said:


> Captain, did you get your wife to join just so you could guarantee getting a vote? That's brutal:lol:


Paaaaaaaaaaaalease. Do you think I am that pathetic. :evil:


----------



## Tecumseh

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Paaaaaaaaaaaalease. Do you think I am that pathetic. :evil:


 
:lol:


----------



## Kevin

What a ***.
"Hey honey, join the site and tell everyone you think I am sooo hot. No really, c'mon, just say I am smoking hot, dammit! Do what I say or you don't get your pedicure tonight, and I am not cooking your favorite quiche tomorrow. Why can't you think about what *I* want, and *my *feelings!?! JUST DO IIITT!! Wah haa haa haa"




Or maybe you just have a nummerwunfan, Cap. lol



Excuse the BS and welcome anyway CBrooke


----------



## CBrooke

Actually my favorite is Beaver Stew not quiche!


----------



## trouttime

CBrooke said:


> Actually my favorite is Beaver Stew not quiche!


CaptainNorthwood,
You got hell of a woman there buddy!!!!!!!  :lol: :lol: 

Welcome to the site CBrooke!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Kevin said:


> What a ***.
> "Hey honey, join the site and tell everyone you think I am sooo hot. No really, c'mon, just say I am smoking hot, dammit! Do what I say or you don't get your pedicure tonight, and I am not cooking your favorite quiche tomorrow. Why can't you think about what *I* want, and *my *feelings!?! JUST DO IIITT!! Wah haa haa haa"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you just have a nummerwunfan, Cap. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the BS and welcome anyway CBrooke


Ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Ninja

Still pushing for the "Write-in" vote!!!

A reminder....










Plus i have everything you need to hunt and fish at my fingertips!!!


----------



## Ninja

OK....here's one more of me when I had more hair and without the glasses!!! :evil:  :evil:

Now can I enter the contest??? :coolgleam


----------



## CBrooke

I beleive that posting pictures that are not real, (Ninja) should be considered false advertising and should be disqaulified. CaptainNorthwoods pictures are all real especially that body!!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## Ninja

CBrooke said:


> I beleive that posting pictures that are not real, (Ninja) should be considered false advertising and should be disqaulified. CaptainNorthwoods pictures are all real especially that body!!!!:SHOCKED:


 
OK...you got me....but the first pic is really me!!!
And I can't be disqualified when I haven't been qualified in the first place...give a brotha a break!!!  

By the way....wives should not be allowed to vote for their husbands....I believe Laura Bush voted for Kerry last time. :lol:


----------



## Neal

What?

No Parade?:lol:


----------



## Due51

*11 VOTES FOR NEAL? * What a crock!


neal said:


> No Parade?


Yeah, there's a parade for you Neal.
.....and don't try to tell us you aren't familiar with it.


----------



## CBrooke

Have to admit, that one was hilarious~:lol:


----------



## Tecumseh

Due51 said:


> *11 VOTES FOR NEAL? *What a crock!
> 
> Yeah, there's a parade for you Neal.
> .....and don't try to tell us you aren't familiar with it.


I may have to second that one. Must be a lot of guys kissing your butt.:lol:


----------



## omega58

0 votes. . . well, at least I wasn't hard up enough to vote for myself and sucker in my woman to vote for me as well.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Congratualtions Neal.


----------

